# It's my turn!



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 13, 2011)

I had a big "whoops" moment today!     I got a new doe recently who had never had a litter before.  Her owner was making room for a new buck.  She tried to breed the doe before I got her, so I was watching for babies...but no babies.  Today I went out and saw something between the doe's back legs when she was laying down.  I've had this rabbit for a little over a month now and never noticed.  TESTICLES!!!     My doe is a buck!     No wonder she would never settle.     Can't believe neither of us saw them before now!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jul 13, 2011)

Well that might explain why she never had any babies!


----------



## elevan (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## rockdoveranch (Jul 14, 2011)

Too Funny!


----------



## maggies.family (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## terri9630 (Jul 15, 2011)

How funny.  How old is your doe/buck?


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 15, 2011)

Did you call the last owner and tell them that you figured out why "he" would not get bred?


----------



## hollandloplover (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha that happened to one of our cats before!! But we thought she was a boy but then one day oh theres a litter on my bed lol


----------



## Nikki (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Pancake in the River (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow what a surprise


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 29, 2011)

Gee, that is a surprise.  That doe/buck must have been really young.  My are three months now and I can tell that they are males.  And I"M a NEWBIE!


----------



## kstaven (Jul 29, 2011)

Did that one come with a 90 day return policy?


----------

